# Vape shops in PE



## sideshowruki (19/12/15)

Hey guys

On holiday here at the coast and my mod died on me

Are there any vape shops in and around PE that sells anything other that liqua or homemade stuff?

Cheers
Ruan


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (19/12/15)

Hi Ruan, 

I'll be in PE late tomorrow night if you want me to bring you a mod and juice. You can order through our website and choose "local pickup" as the shipping option or call me on 0827776660.

Cheers
Barry

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## sideshowruki (19/12/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Hi Ruan,
> 
> I'll be in PE late tomorrow night if you want me to bring you a mod and juice. You can order through our website and choose "local pickup" as the shipping option or call me on 0827776660.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Barry, messaging you now


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/12/15)

Gary Des Scnade
PE Agent
99 Villiers Road, Walmer - Tel: 079 157 2178


----------

